# Photo



## mortevielle (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand je telecharge une photo de mon appareil, elle fait à peu près 5Mo.
J'aimerai qu'elle soit beaucoup plus petite pour l'envoyer par mail.
J'ouvre photo booth ou aperçu mais je ne vois pas la fonction.
Quelqu'un a t'il deja eu le problème ou connait il un logiciel pratique ?
Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2012)

mortevielle a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t'il deja eu le problème ou connait il un logiciel pratique ?


Mail 

Quand tu as mis ta photo dans le corps du mail, regarde le petit menu en bas à droite du message, tu peux choisir la taille (parmi 3 tailles).


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Septembre 2012)

Et si tu es sur mountain lion cette possibilité se retrouve maintenant en haut à droite


----------

